

"Write as if ..." - baxrob
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1055A.html

======
baxrob
er, [http://cs-exhibitions.uni-
klu.ac.at/fileadmin/template/docum...](http://cs-exhibitions.uni-
klu.ac.at/fileadmin/template/documents/text/EWD1055A.PDF)

